# Building your own horsebox



## LifeofRiley (12 October 2009)

I'm hoping to build my own horsebox from just a chassis - has anyone else done this and is there anything in particular I should be thinking about in terms of the build and also ensuring the vehicle is road legal?

Thanks


----------



## PeterNatt (12 October 2009)

If it is going to be a 7.5 ton or over then their is new European regulation being introduced that makes it very much more difficult and expensive to build your own horse box or for vehicles to be converted to a horsebox.  Before putting them on the road they have to be inspected by VOSA (not an MOT but a full check over).
If it uis under 7.5 ton then it is easier.  The secret is to make sure that you get the weights over the axels correct and also ensure that you have sufficient pay load for the horses, tack etc you intend transporting.


----------



## Shazzababs (12 October 2009)

You might find this website interesting:  http://www.jimfranklin.info/truck/index.html

Its a diary of someone who did their own conversion.  Loads of pictures too.


----------



## oofadoofa (12 October 2009)

Excellent Shazzababs, I will email that to OH.  Do you think he'll get the hint?!


----------



## qwertyuiop (12 October 2009)

Can you buy prefabricated boxes to attach to the chassis &amp; fit out? Installing the ramp must be the most technical task.

I would like to do my own when my current box gives up the ghost, as I don't like coach built boxes (cab leaks, poor access for maintenance).


----------



## perfect11s (12 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Can you buy prefabricated boxes to attach to the chassis &amp; fit out? Installing the ramp must be the most technical task.

I would like to do my own when my current box gives up the ghost, as I don't like coach built boxes (cab leaks, poor access for maintenance). 

[/ QUOTE ]

 Yes you would think someone would make a standard basic body 
for fitting out ... sadly ive never found one, however box bodys are built to order so maybe you could order one without a back roler shutter  and have a ramp fitted instead??   Ive converted a GRP box van and  im pleased with the result.. however  there is a lot of work involved and money, also sadly so many of the horsebox builders are men who pleasure themselves!!! cowboy builders are angels in comparson!!!!  so if you want some jobs done  be very carefull about how much they will charge , how soon they will do the work and its quality 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 PM me if you like....


----------



## Booboos (12 October 2009)

Don't mean to sound too negative but I would advise you to really do your homework before you attempt this. The main reason boxes are not available to pop onto chassis is that you have to get the weight bearings right otherwise the vehicle is a death trap. This will depend on where the horse area will be and the weight of the ramp also has to be taken into consideration and balanced in so that the finished vehicle is stable and safe. Most horsebox manufacturers will only do one model (e.g. 2 horse small living) on one specific chassis (e.g. Ford Iveco Daily, the 5.2 tonne has 4 different wheelbases, so they will have one that they use) because then they will know exactly how to distribute the weight.


----------



## Booboos (12 October 2009)

Just had a look at the site suggested above and without wanting to comment, the thought does spring to mind that you also need to think about re-inforcing the partition between horses and living so that the horses do not end up in the living if there is an accident and the walls of the box so that you don't get another vehicle driving straight through in case of a sideways collision.


----------



## perfect11s (12 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just had a look at the site suggested above and without wanting to comment, the thought does spring to mind that you also need to think about re-inforcing the partition between horses and living so that the horses do not end up in the living if there is an accident and the walls of the box so that you don't get another vehicle driving straight through in case of a sideways collision. 

[/ QUOTE ]   
Yes I also noticed that... I made   mine  out of 50mm steel box  and its  bonded with sikaflex to the floor and walls as well as bolted in, however I think you will find some of the so called "professoinally" built boxes have wood framed bulkheads


----------



## ColouredFan (12 October 2009)

We had one built last year it was finished in Jan of this year. Its a 7.5 tonne chasis and is partitioned for two with a 16ft body as this is what we wanted. The key is finding the right person to build it!


----------



## Booboos (12 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Just had a look at the site suggested above and without wanting to comment, the thought does spring to mind that you also need to think about re-inforcing the partition between horses and living so that the horses do not end up in the living if there is an accident and the walls of the box so that you don't get another vehicle driving straight through in case of a sideways collision. 

[/ QUOTE ]   
Yes I also noticed that... I made   mine  out of 50mm steel box  and its  bonded with sikaflex to the floor and walls as well as bolted in, however I think you will find some of the so called "professoinally" built boxes have wood framed bulkheads 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I completely agree, some of the so called 'professional' conversions are also absolute death traps! I suspect a further problem is that everyone wants as light weight a body as possible to drive on their license, but that can compromise the integrity of the box with terrible consequences in an accident - might have just been safer to take the test and upgrade the driving license!


----------



## Booboos (12 October 2009)

Sorry to harp on, but another consideration is that the box has to be strong enough to withstand a horse kicking it, leaning on it, falling on it, etc. 

Will shut up now, I promise!


----------



## trojanpony (12 October 2009)

Ifor Williams used to do a standard back which would fit a small Transit or similar. That was a few years ago and you do still see them around from time to time but maybe it didnt work out..?

Just googled and found this:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliviapile/3553849764/


----------



## trojanpony (12 October 2009)

and then this:
http://www.iwt.co.uk/products/horse/container.htm

can I put it on my xmas list?


----------



## LifeofRiley (13 October 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. I have done a lot of research myself in terms of weight distribution and the chassis type, measurements etc.  

I'm hoping to build on a 3.5T ford transit and will mainly only be carrying one horse. I've seen the ifor williams bodies but I don't like the small narrow ramp to the side so am having my own designed with a side ramp.


----------



## perfect11s (13 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for all your replies. I have done a lot of research myself in terms of weight distribution and the chassis type, measurements etc.  

I'm hoping to build on a 3.5T ford transit and will mainly only be carrying one horse. I've seen the ifor williams bodies but I don't like the small narrow ramp to the side so am having my own designed with a side ramp. 

[/ QUOTE ] 
 Not that I like them but a renault master is the best for a small box due to low floor hight, transit not so good= too high


----------



## LifeofRiley (14 October 2009)

Thanks Perfect11s. 

I've been torn between either a Renault or Transit for some time. I agree low floor height is better, however after speaking to various mechanics the general opinion seems to be that renault are the worst vans on the roads - and that was a direct quote!!  The last thing I wanted was a fantasic new lorry that breaks down every 5 minutes - apparantly they have a lot of gear box trouble...

Although a low floor is better in an ideal world I think that having the double wheels at the back on a transit makes the arguement swings and roundabouts - low floor vs more stability? Mind you that's just what I have found with my research so I'm still happy to hear other opinions!


----------



## TrentfieldStud (22 October 2009)

Whatever you do, please be careful! There are loads of things to consider, weight distribution, the strength in the bulkhead etc.

PeterNatts comments are valid, but not entirely accurate, full vehicle type approval does not apply to used vehicles and converstions and its unlikely that will ever be the case.

I should have a look at somewhere like www.horseboxworld.com and see whats around. You might find it cheaper to buy a ready built one.


----------

